# Orange Chromides with Young



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

A short video of a pair of wild caught Etroplus maculatus, in full breeding dress, attentively guarding their young.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The fry in the previous video were the ones that I left behind for the parents to guard. I had earlier syphoned out a portion of the spawn when they were clustered in the flower pot as wrigglers. Here's a pic of the ones I pulled away from the parents. There must have been close to 250-300 fry in the spawn - a huge number for a 2" female They had just become free swimming earlier in the day, and they are just picking away at their first meal of newly hatched BS. They look like little ETs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow, lots of the cute little buggers.


----------



## 02redz28 (Dec 21, 2012)

Are there different color morphs of this species or do they lose the orange when they are in breeding dress? How aggressive are they?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

This is the natural wild form coloration. The line bred or "man-made" color form is a yellow-orange coloration. The natural females show more yellow when guarding eggs or young although some females keep similar color to the male (as in the video). The pairs are always scrapping but no damage done. They make do with very limited territories if crowded.








Natural color








Line bred (man-made)


----------

